# Anyone having problems with the main page?



## amber (Oct 29, 2006)

When I come on here it goes directly to the portal page, rather than the main page. Something to do with "profile.php" it says.

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]We are sorry the page you are  looking for:  /profile.php 
is no longer valid. Please click here  to continue.

It seems to be random, some times it works, sometimes not.  
[/FONT]


----------



## licia (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm having problems getting in at all.  Yesterday and last night I tried several times and couldn't even get in the back door.  This morning same thing, but I finally got in the back door.  Everything else seems to be working right so I don't have a clue what the problem is.


----------



## Barb L. (Oct 30, 2006)

Iam having the same problem, tried to open my dc email- nothing, went to  my yahoo to new threads -nothing-then I clicked on the heading DC and here Iam.


----------



## BlueCat (Oct 30, 2006)

Yep.  I had the same trouble with the link I had in my favorites.  I got here in a side door, because I had saved one topic I had searched for in my favorites, or I'd never have gotten here at all.  Once I got to the home page, I saved it into the favorites in hopes I will be able to return here with that link.

BC


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 30, 2006)

yup same problems since the weekend.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 30, 2006)

For the past 20 minutes or so just main page problems.  I can get around site via New Posts and the pull-down menu at the bottom of the pages - I can even get to the portal - just no main page until right now.  I guess he didn't get the server switched yet - he will though.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 30, 2006)

I was having issues earlier, I though that it might be growing pains with the new server. Everything is fine now, so no worries...


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 31, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> When I come on here it goes directly to the portal page, rather than the main page. Something to do with "profile.php" it says.
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]We are sorry the page you are looking for: /profile.php
> is no longer valid. Please click here to continue.
> ...


 
I've been having the problem for weeks and everyone told me it was due to cookies on my machine. For a long time I couldn't get here at all. Now it goes to the blank page and comes up to the "home page" although I have bookmarked the portal page.


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 1, 2006)

With the number having problems and I have had problems all morning, needing to re-enter the address, maybe the techies need to take a look at the site.


----------



## wasabi (Nov 1, 2006)

Wow! This place is harder to enter than Fort Knox! Refresh.............no............history................no..............try again in 10 min.................no. Whahoo, I'm on after 2 hours of trying.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 1, 2006)

Andy is going to be changing servers - that has been discussed for awhile now.  He tried a couple weeks ago and it failed.  He will try again in the VERY near future.  This is why he is updating server.  I had the same problem.  We all have the same problem.  Please be patient.  

Please note I have locked this thread - it will be taken care of.  Anyone else who is having problems please note that Andy is working on this problem.


----------

